# SSN Late 2019 Kidding Thread



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

It's time for me to officially start my 2020 kidding thread. Ok, I'm early, but close enough, right? I have, 3 does kidding in November/early december. The rest got introduced to the buck 2 weeks ago, so we will start the official 2020 kidding in march. It's been busy! Time has flown by so fast, I only have 3 weeks left, and I haven't even finished weaning the last kids yet!

Here is the line up for Nov/Dec

"Liv" F4 Mini-Lamancha. She will be my first ever goat born here that was bottle raised by me, to kid. I can't wait to see her little one(s) She was bred to Ajax, and also to peewee. Her dam had a nice udder that produced a good amount of really yummy milk! Her teats were a little small, so I'm hoping liv will have slightly larger teats. She is due November 10th(day 145) her dam always kidded on day 146, including with liv and her brother, so maybe she will follow in her dam's footsteps. She will be 2 months away from 2yrs old at the time of kidding. FF.

Next we have Sarsparilla(Nigerian Dwarf)
She is the first goat I have ever bred to kid twice in one year. She was dried off kinda early, and had really good weight(fat) and was really healthy so I went ahead and bred her. She was bred to Peewee. She is due november 29th(day 145) 6 weeks left. Really hoping for doe this time. 3F, She kidded with :kid2: May 2018, and late January 2019 with:kid2::kid2:

Last we have Meredith(Nigerian dwarf)
I feel bad for the poor girl. She is 6 and has kidded 7, almost 8 times now. I mean she is in great health, fecal was great, Good weight, perky, active, and produces milk like crazy. She kidded twice with her original owner/breeder, once here and then I sold her, and in the 2 years she was gone, she lived with the buck and she kidded 4 times. She has always had trips, other than the 1 year she was with me she had quads. Every single time she has had 2 bucks(3 when she was with me) and 1 doe. Hoping for keeper doe from her as I would love to add some of her great qualities to my herd. Her udder could use some improvements, but she produces a lot of milk. She wasn't supposed to be bred, but when I brought the stud here she came straight into heat. I gave her lute after the stud left thinking peewee couldn't reach her, he hadn't been able to her last heat, but I saw him successfully breed her at least once and I didn't feel like using my last little bit of lute on her. This will be her last kidding for a while! She is also due November 29th. I didn't think peewee could reach 1 doe without a little bit of help. Let alone 2 does in heat at the same time! That's goats for you.

The rest of the girls are yet to be bred but here is the line up and bucks they'll(hopefully) be bred to. I'll try and update as they are bred.

MaryLou - Oaken, and Tarzan(Bred october 10th. Due March 8th)

Bubble - Tarzan

Twinkel Toes - Tarzan(In heat/Bred October 20th)

Dippin' Dots - ? (In heat/Bred October 10th. Due March 8th)

Rootbeer - Tarzan

Anime - Oaken, or Tarzan

(Not sure if these ones will be bred yet. It would not be until June 2020 and even then it depends on if I think they are ready)

Mara(would be 1.5YO at the time of breeding)

Gertie(would be 1YO at the time of breeding)

Tala(would be 1.1YO at the time of breeding)

Abbey(would be 1.1YO at the time of breeding)

I may breed 2 ewes as well, and also might be getting 2 more Nigerian Dwarf girls. That brings the total to 9 does kidding this/next year. Possibly 15(Counting the ewes) if everyone gets bred. Dippin' Dots is almost 3, and if she fails to get bred by February, I will rehome her and get new doe in her place. At this point to don't care who shes bred to. Fingers crossed she takes this year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Here are the boys

Ajax. He was supposed to be bred to Dippin' dots, sas, and Liv, but only liv took so I have a bunch of picture for no reason(doh). Can't get photos to load, I'll post them later.

Here is lil Peewee sporting his PVC necklace since he can walk right through the fence without it, lol. 









Here is Mr.Tarzan. He was my bottle baby buck I got earlier this year. I think he turned out OK. Super sweet too. I can wait to see his kids 
(Excuse my messy make shift holding pen)
















And last but not least here is Oaken. He is my most recent buck that I got so he could bring the girls into heat. He is standing all funky in this photo, it was only 19°F that day so everyone was cold


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

And here are some photos of the girls from this morning

Here is my sweet liv. She is getting pretty chunky! It feels like only one, but who knows.
I'm going to guess one doe, just for the heck of it. I think she will want to torment me with a mini her.







Here is her adorable udder:inlove:









Here is Sarsparilla
It feels like it's probably 2 kids again, or just one very active kid. Hard to tell, I only felt the first kicks yesterday








And here is her, not so impressive udder.








And last, here is Meridith. I only felt kicking for the first time yesterday, felt some more this morning. Definitely at least 2, lots of little tiny hooves kicking around!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay, it's So nice to see you back! Your girls are looking good. Good luck, I'll be watching to see them progress and baby pics.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Here is Liv the blimp poor girl:lolgoat:She is getting very large! 








It's been super windy and cold today. Supposed to snow next week, but the weather isn't always right, so we will see.

Liv 21 days left

Meredith 40 days left

Sarsparilla 40 days left


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor Liv, it looks like she swallowed a couple pumpkins....I'd say beach balls but it's the wrong season for them . Haha
Snow already...yikes it's 86 today here and 90 tomorrow...how about you send us some cooler weather and I'll send you some warm that way it'll be perfect temperature for your girls to deliver in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is huge. mg:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Poor Liv, it looks like she swallowed a couple pumpkins....I'd say beach balls but it's the wrong season for them . Haha
> Snow already...yikes it's 86 today here and 90 tomorrow...how about you send us some cooler weather and I'll send you some warm that way it'll be perfect temperature for your girls to deliver in


:lolgoat: Gladly! I haven't seen the sun in about 10 days now. We have already hit 2 record lows so far in October. I need some nice warmth! I am regretting breeding them for this time
After the minis, the rest are due March and/or april. Much better time for kids!



toth boer goats said:


> Wow, she is huge. mg:


She is getting big! She is normally pretty chunky, but she is 2x the size she was a couple months ago.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Liv is so cute! Poor little blimp goats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the girls doing? 
I'm really rooting for Meredith she looks a lot like my Sybil who I hoped was bred last year but wasn't. Sybil was bred 26 days ago and hasn't come back into heat yet but might of had a 5 day heat so we bred her again. So I'll know in about 5 days if I should pull blood or not. Until then I might get a sneak preview of what her kids might look like with your girl. 
How's Liv? Poor girl, I'll bet she's getting uncomfortable. When are you going to start baby watch?

Oh, it's supposed to start get colder next week so thanks for sending the weather our way


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> How are the girls doing?
> I'm really rooting for Meredith she looks a lot like my Sybil who I hoped was bred last year but wasn't. Sybil was bred 26 days ago and hasn't come back into heat yet but might of had a 5 day heat so we bred her again. So I'll know in about 5 days if I should pull blood or not. Until then I might get a sneak preview of what her kids might look like with your girl.
> How's Liv? Poor girl, I'll bet she's getting uncomfortable. When are you going to start baby watch?
> 
> Oh, it's supposed to start get colder next week so thanks for sending the weather our way


You're very welcome! Unfortunately, your nice weather didn't make it over here  Almost in single digits next week. Supposed to be 15°F on my birthday. Brrrr.

Fingers crossed she is bred! That is so exciting. I saw a mini-mancha posted for sale in a Facebook group last week and she was so cute! Pretty much everything livs kid(s) have a possibility of being. She was brown & white(same color as Ajax), with beautiful blue eyes and some moon spots. If her kid looks, I would be thrilled!

I actually got her due date wrong. Not by much, but still off by 2 days. She was bred on June 16th, so her due date is November 8th(145) not the 10th. That mean she has only 14 days left! Her udder is filling up great, ligs are really starting to loosen up, and poor girl just keeps getting bigger.

Here she is from a couple hours ago waiting for her morning grain








And here is her cute little FF udder :inlove:










Here is sas. She is starting to get bigger.








Meredith wasn't too keen to get a belly picture but she is looking rather large as well! Here is one from last week








Meredith and sas have 34 days left.



GoofyGoat said:


> When are you going to start baby watch?


:heehee: Already have. Joking! Not quite yet. I'll probably start right when we hit November. I have been watching her, and giving checks 4x a day, but I won't actually start serious watching until the Nov 1st(day 139)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The girls are looking great! I'm sorry you didn't get the warm weather  maybe you'll get nice warm coveralls for your birthday. Liv' little udder is really adorable and is getting noticeably bigger 
I'd forgotten how cute Sas is since I normally only get to see body and tush pics. What a cutie.
Meredith's looking great too. I think my Sybil's bred 27 days no signs of heat and Merlin my buck isn't too interested in her anymore *happy dance* so,now I'm really looking forward to seeing Merediths little ones until mine get here.

Sybil


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, I have hundreds of pictures of everyone's faces. As soon as kidding time is getting close though, my phone fills up with so many bum pictures. I love to look at pictures every week and see how much they have changed. It so incredible to see how they progress, but, yes. Faces are much prettier then hind ends:lolgoat:

That is great! Hopefully, we will all be waiting for her in a few more months! They do look a lot alike. She is super pretty! Even has a matching lady beard.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The girls look good! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> :heehee: Already have. Joking! Not quite yet. I'll probably start right when we hit November. I have been watching her, and giving checks 4x a day, but I won't actually start serious watching until the Nov 1st(day 139)


It's day 139...Ok, you can call it officially....It's BABY WATCH TIME. WHAHOOOOO! 
So exciting! How's Liv doing? Poor blimp girl....

You can stop sending the cold now ... we officially hit record lows this morning and Sirius (avitar) let me know in no uncertain terms that he's not happy about it ..lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> You can stop sending the cold now ... we officially hit record lows this morning and Sirius (avitar) let me know in no uncertain terms that he's not happy about it ..lol


I'm sorry, I wish I could! We just got warmer over here and I am quite enjoying this break in cold temps! It was 3°F on Oct 30th, brrrr. It's supposed to be in the 40s for highs all weeks and in the lower 20s for lows. For what its been that is very warm! And then from the 9th and onwards, it's supposed to be snow. I am enjoying it while I can!

Wahoo for the baby watch! It has come up much quicker than I expected. We are officially in the safe zone, so she can go anytime. I thought I would be less worried once we hit today, but now I am more worried. Liv has been acting a bit weird today. A good bit of stretching, and she had a good amount of discharge. Her ligs are really, really soft. They have been for the last 9 weeks, but this is much softer. What worried me though is that she was acting a bit out of it. She is only picking at her food(grain and has) which is very unlike her. I am hoping she is just uncomfortable. Temp and everything is fine. She is just trying to worry me.

I got the barn cleaned out yesterday. I am cleaning the kidding pen today. It hasn't been touched since dottie, so It definitely needs to be cleaned up a bit. I am also picking up straw, and setting up the electricity for the barn. Then I need to make sure heaters/lights, cameras, phone and computer chargers work so I can sleep out there, Iol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like you've been busy! Hope y'all stay toasty warm for a while!
Come on Liv, no scaring Momma... Halloween's over...Now you gotta gobble till you wobble


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, no improvement today She still isn't eating. She also hasn't had anything to drink that I've seen all morning. She did have some scours yesterday shortly after my last post, but they cleared up before night and have been pretty much normal pellets. She has also been VERY loud this morning. She will scream her head off if she can't see me and that is strange. I usually only hear her bleat twice a day, if that. She is a very quiet goat. I guess I will continue to watch her.
Here she is from this morning. Ligs are about 90% gone. Udder hasn't really changed all that much though.

















Meredith and Sas are doing great. Progressing normally and no issues. 26 days left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs nourishment.
Make a alfalfa pellet/water slurry. 
Start out with 1/4 cup alfalfa pellets, grind them up, add enough water, so it goes through a turkey baster, large syringe, cleaned out probiotic paste tube easily. 
Go out every couple of hours and feed this to her, make a new batch each time. 
Also drench electrolytes. 
Calcium supplement as well, may be wise. So she does not get preg toxemia. 
Check her ketone levels as well. 

Not eating is not good late term preggo, unless she is in pre-labor or labor. Which is normal, otherwise, it is not OK.

Feed her slowly at the back corner of her mouth. If she coughs, stop right away, allow her to cough, when she stops, then proceed. 
Hold her head ever so slightly upward, not too high when drenching.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Calcium gummies and vitamin b complex would have been my suggestions my girls think they're getting spoiled when I give them the gummies. She needs something to stimulate her appetite poor baby.
Thanks for the update, I was going to check later today anyway to see how veryone is.

She's you're goat and you have hands on so you'll know much better than I would....but since the last udder pic it does look bigger to me and fuller.
That's my 2cents from far away.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also give probiotics.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> She needs nourishment.
> Make a alfalfa pellet/water slurry.
> Start out with 1/4 cup alfalfa pellets, grind them up, add enough water, so it goes through a turkey baster, large syringe, cleaned out probiotic paste tube easily.
> Go out every couple of hours and feed this to her, make a new batch each time.
> ...


She has eaten a little bit of alfalfa hay. I don't have pellets but I'll run and pick some up shortly. She has been getting some tums everyday for the last few weeks, but I'll pick up some calcium gluconate while I am out as well. Maybe that will help more.

She drank some electrolyte water last night for her scours before she stopped drinking today.

She willingly ate/drank some nutridrench and wanted more. I gave her about an 1oz before I stopped. I will give her some B-complex, and pro-bios now. She doesn't feel or look bloated and her rumen is active so she must have eaten something. I haven't seen her chew cud yet today though.

I did just notice she had a little tiny drop of blood on her vulva when I was out there a bit ago. It wasn't a lot at all(maybe the size of a grain of rice) and It looked like she might have had a tiny cut there possibly from her scours that dried and fell off. I've called my vet and alerted them. I got the cell number of one of the vets, so if something happens tomorrow I have someone I can contact immediately.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Warm molasses water? Maybe?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> She's you're goat and you have hands on so you'll know much better than I would....but since the last udder pic it does look bigger to me and fuller.
> That's my 2cents from far away


Your right. I guess I didn't notice. Probably cause I see her every day. But it's definitely bigger. Not a huge difference, but noticeable. You can also see the little bit of blood I was taking about in the one taken from a few minutes ago.








Hopefully, she is just getting ready. I have her in the barn and have been watching her for a little bit. She is chewing her cud now which is great. I feel a little better seeing that.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Chewing cud is great! Maybe she just pushed too hard while she was scouring. Poor baby maybe offer her some alfalfa pellets and maybe she'll nibble. When I think someone's off their feed I use the same container and measure or weigh out a portion, then a couple hours later I'll measure or weigh it again to see if they're eating it or not. Most of the time my "off feed" baby just enjoys nibbling away from the others and eating at their own pace and not having to worry about another grabbing it. So alone in the barn she might do this too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's Liv this morning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing OK. :hug:

Keep up the good work.

A little blood:
If she has multiple kids within, may just be a small broken blood vessel, which can happen and nothing to worry about.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Checking in....how's everyone doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oops! Thought I posted last night, must have fallen asleep! She started eating again in the evening yesterday. I think she must have had an upset tummy. She is still eating well today and hogging down her grain as usual. It does look like she is starting to drop. She also had quite a bit of discharge(white and clear no smell) and udder is bigger. Her ligs were also almost impossible to find this morning. She is definitely looking closer. Today is 142. Just a few more days! Now that I finally have the time, I can actually try and get the kidding pen ready and set up today.

Here she is from this morning chowing down.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Also, here is a picture of livs udder from just a few minutes ago. It is even bigger than from just a few hours ago, feels like it may be starting to get tight. Definitely think we are getting closer!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Way to go Liv! Keep chowing down you gotta build up your strength for them babies! Good girl!
Oh yes it's bigger! She was such a cute baby...
Can't wait to see the little ones...oh my, it's getting close I'm getting so excited!
How's Sas and Meredith doing?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Way to go Liv! Keep chowing down you gotta build up your strength for them babies! Good girl!
> Oh yes it's bigger! She was such a cute baby...
> Can't wait to see the little ones...oh my, it's getting close I'm getting so excited!
> How's Sas and Meredith doing?


It is so close! I just set the barn cam up and got electricity in the barn again. I used an old phone to watch her the last few nights. Much better now that I can zoom, hear, move, and see a lot better. Now it feels so real. Barn is cleaned, kidding pen clean, and lots of straw has been thrown down.

Liv is still not too happy in there She has some really tasty alfalfa now and she has calmed down some. Her first night in the kidding pen!









Meredith and Sas are great. Both are getting a lot bigger and Meredith's udder has grown a lot. They both started losing their plugs a few days ago too. Just 25 days left!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like she's as snug as a bug in a rug! Warm bed, yummy food and mom keeping a close eye on things...couldn't ask for more.
And so it begins....the long watch... the 8th is so close ...yet so far.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Glad she's doing better! If her udder is filling she's SO close!! Can't wait for pics of babies!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hows Liv doing today? She's only got 2 more days :0


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aaaannnd...Nothing. She was very needed earlier, and spent a good 40 minuets just groaning. Baby is kicking a whole lot though. Her udder has been stuck at full but not tight, since last night. Her teats have filled, and she has also always been out cold everytime I've gone into the barn today. She won't wake up unless I touch her. Her ligs are the hardest they have been in weeks:shrug:



GoofyGoat said:


> Hows Liv doing today? She's only got 2 more days :0


Hehe, not if you count like me. I just count until 12am. Then it IS technically the next day. She has 1 day and 7 hours left(rofl) Anything to make it seem closer!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Aaaannnd...Nothing. She was very needed earlier, and spent a good 40 minuets just groaning. Baby is kicking a whole lot though. Her udder has been stuck at full but not tight, since last night. Her teats have filled, and she has also always been out cold everytime I've gone into the barn today. She won't wake up unless I touch her. Her ligs are the hardest they have been in weeks:shrug:
> 
> Hehe, not if you count like me. I just count until 12am. Then it IS technically the next day. She has 1 day and 7 hours left(rofl) Anything to make it seem closer!


Jeez Liv, stop busting mommas chops! Stop psyching her out...time for babies already, so wakey wakey.....
Maybe she's getting her rest knowing tomorrow's going to be a busy day!
I like the way you count LOL!

I know it's off subject but I'd love an updated picture of Mara. The last pic I saw she was about 7 months old. Thanks.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

If we go by the way you count Liv's got less than 14 hours till Baby Time!!!!
How's she doing?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

:shrug: <- Pretty much sums up what it's been like this morning. Maybe she will go on her due date. Wouldn't that be nice of her!

Ligs are still hard, but much softer. Udder is continuing to grow. Maybe, just maybe, feels like it may be starting to get tight. She seems rather loose and open back there, and she has been stretching an awful lot this morning. She has stretched probably 5 times in the last 30 minutes. Also a lot of looking behind her and itching around her ligs.

Here is her udder from a few minutes ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder isn't tight.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Her udder is definitely bigger! Tell Liv she's only got 6 more hours until we expect some major action...
She's looking good though.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Her udder isn't tight.


Yep, not yet. The best I could describe it right now would be like a not totally full balloon. Kinda tight but if you squeeze it still squishes in. If that makes any sense. The top of her udder that was like that(squishable) this morning, however, is tight enough that I can't squish it in anymore.

She is in the kidding pen now, chowing on some hay.

Also, @GoofyGoat, here is mara. It was a bit dark so not the best picture. She is already taller than dottie was, just not as wide. She weighs 52lbs at just over 9 months old. She has grown a lot. She is a bit of a brat to every other animal though, lol.








And here she is next to Mr.gelato(he is 84lbs)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh she's beautiful! Gotten so big! What an adorable pair of snuggle buddies...Mr Gelato has grown into a very handsome Mr Man! Did you wind up wethering him? Those two would have gorgeous kids in a year or so.
Thanks for the new pic of Mara. It made my night.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

What is with these girls and their tight ligaments at their due dates?? Mine though the felt softer, are back to being hard....ugh....doe code. 

I'm hoping you have babies on the ground since she had 6 more hours...12 hours ago


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Did you wind up wethering him?


I did  Mara didn't like any of the younger kids born after her, and all of the kids born before were rehomed other than gelato. I couldn't keep a buck with her so he had to lose his equipment. I am mainly kicking myself for selling ruby(gelatos sister) she was beautiful, and I really, really need to keep a doe(maybe a buck if I find an exceptional alpine to breed her to) from Mary-lou. She is getting older and can probably only be bred a max of 6 more times before she has to be retired. That might seem like a lot of chances but you never know what could happen between now and then. She is an awesome milker and confirmation isn't too bad either! She should be bred to Tarzan, he is a registered 50%. Sire was a FB Boer and his dam is a 50/50 alpine/nubian She produced 1gal per day, as a FF this year. I hope mary-lou has a doeling for me!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> What is with these girls and their tight ligaments at their due dates?? Mine though the felt softer, are back to being hard....ugh....doe code.
> 
> I'm hoping you have babies on the ground since she had 6 more hours...12 hours ago


That's goats!

No babies. Darn, I thought my counting would have made her go early! Today is day 145. Her mama always kidded on 146(aside from her FF she went on 149) so maybe tomorrow! I think our girls may be communicating with each other. When you posted this 


Jubillee said:


> Hey, I went out and it seems something is happening with Belle. Her ligs are spreading apart, I could get my fingers by her spine now. They're still hard but they've moved


 in you kidding thread, the next time I went out that was EXACTLY what livs, ligs felt like. They still feel like that this morning, but ligs themselves are still hard. Come on girls, someone needs to pop them out!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes, went out just a bit ago and still feels the same, not a drop more of milk in that udder either. HMPH. Calla was out browsing like she can stay that way forever LOL. 

Come on girls!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@SandyNubians, @Jubilee
Rats! I was hoping both of you would be in your kidding stalls with mommas pushing....Git a move on ladies! GoofyGoat needs a baby fix ...hehehe (like that's gonna help) LOL

Too bad you didn't keep Ruby, but, Mara has a buddy and that's what counts (special spoiled lil lady) but I think you'll get your doe from Mary-Lou (gotta have faith right) 
I'm just happy the girls are up and about doing their goat thing and are gearing up for their big days!
I'll keep checking....
Maybe bribes might help....I have a big bag of animal crackers for the first doe who pops a kiddo out


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't have animal crackers, but I just went out and told her lots of pretzels are coming her way if she gives them up! We will see if it works, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok, it's day 146....Come on little lady it's time to follow in your mommas hoofprints!

Ok, that aside...Hows she doin'?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok, it's day 146....Come on little lady it's time to follow in your mommas hoofprints!
> 
> Ok, that aside...Hows she doin'?


I don't think she will It would have been cool if she did though!

She has pooed a lot more than normal this morning. Her ligs feel the same. Her udder maybe got a little bigger. It was cold, so she was puffed and its kinda hard to tell. It looks to me like her teats have gotten fuller though. She maybe has also dropped some. Baby was kicking up a storm last night. Looked like she had an alien in her belly! I have felt nothing so far today, but that doesn't tell me a whole lot.

Top is pic from this morning. Bottom pic is from last night.








And here is a top view from this morning


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

There's big changes to her udder and teats and she does look like shes lost weight. Fingers crossed


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, we had some babies born(or rather laid) but not goats. My angelfish is laying eggs. I notice at about 3pm earlier and sat down and watched them until 5. It's so cool watching them work. The female will do 3 passes over laying around 5 eggs, then the male will go over and fertilize them.






It so cool watching nature work. They should hatch in 2-3 days. She will probably lay around 500, but I am letting them natural raise them, so only about 10-50 will survive. It's super cool to watch. These will be the first ever time my fish have laid and raised eggs/fry.

On a goat note
I think we are super close! Liv was eating normally around 12pm when I gave her grain. She was put in the kidding pen(no food for 4 hours. Forgot to put some in while I was fish watching) Just threw some in about 40 minutes ago. She won't touch her alfalfa, which she is usually eating all night. So I tried some grain, and also crackers(her favorite) and she won't touch them either. She is doing some yawing, stretching, and even looked like she may have had 1 contraction. She just pawed for a bit and laid down next to me about 10 minutes ago, and it seems she is staring into space. She seems super focused on the wall, lol. Ligs are still there but seem to be disappearing more and more every time I feel. Looking promising for tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay babies...well will be in a few days! That's got to be neat to watch...I love watching fish tanks and have been known to watch for hours on end. 

Go Liv Go! Sounds Promising! Get some sleep tonight (yea right, like that'll happen) I hope she delivers really easily for you.

BTW, How's Sas and Meridith doing?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are doing good. Developing nicely. Sheesh, only 2 weeks left until I start watching them for kidding. It's all happened so quick!

Here is big Ol' Meredith from earlier today. She is as wide as she is tall now. Babies are always kicking. I know there is at least 3!















Sas is pretty much the same. She doesn't show very much at all, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh poor blimp...I mean girl...Meredith is huge! Only two weeks already wow, time flys!
She looks great I'm getting excited for you...so many adorable babies bouncing around soon...ok yep I'm a little jealous too...I miss babies running round the kitchen...are you still planning on pulling Sas's to bottle feed or do you think she'll produce enough this time? I know you're worried about her udder capacity.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh poor blimp...I mean girl...Meredith is huge! Only two weeks already wow, time flys!
> She looks great I'm getting excited for you...so many adorable babies bouncing around soon...ok yep I'm a little jealous too...I miss babies running round the kitchen...are you still planning on pulling Sas's to bottle feed or do you think she'll produce enough this time? I know you're worried about her udder capacity.


Yeah, I don't think she will produce much. I will have to get an udder pic tomorrow. Unless she fills up REALLY fast, I probably have too. Her sister had a really good udder as a FF(Wish she had survived) as did her dam, so I KNOW that it is possible, but it seems like she got the short end of the stick or being bred as young as she was harmed her udder development in some way. I hope she has a doeling as I would like to see the potential she could have.

Hey you only have about 3.5 months left until you start, right? Might seem like a long time, but it seems to come around before you know it!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

3.5 months actually is too soon, I have a ton to do to their barn and such ,...but you know how it is....they're Sooooooooooo cute!
I'm praying that Sas will give you a doeling right there with Mary-Lou.
Looking forward to more pics though.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, no change today. Gah!! I hate FF. They drive me insane. Her ligs are still hard. Udder is the same by the looks of it. She is eating again, which is good if it was an upset tummy and not labor. Not a lot, but she did eat. I had 2 flakes of alfalfa and one flake of grass. Overnight/this morning, she has only ate about 1/2 a flake of the alfalfa. :shrug: Day 147 today.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Finally some progress. I waited an hour or so, just so I don't post and then she poofs back to normal again.

Her teats have filled, and her udder is about 70% tight. Still kinda squishy, but she has been filling rapidly for the last 2 hours. Her udder is starting to look shiny as well. Her ligs have been disappearing for the last 2 hours and as of now, are about 95% gone. I can feel them if I really try, but otherwise, it's very hard. She can't even keep her tail up. In the last hour, her vulva has suddenly puffed up huge as well and is slightly opening. She is super hungry all of a sudden. I am definitely thinking tonight, or tomorrow morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! Come on Liv!
I hope it's a smooth delivery. Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I nearly missed it! I woke up at my 4:45 alarm(I had them going every 45 minutes) I checked her, didn't see many strange things going on other than normal early-labor stuff. I went through all the motion detection videos to make sure I didn't miss something. I finished watching them all at 5:06, set my 45-minute alarm and was about to shut the phone off when I saw her stand and have a strong contraction. I watched and she did it again. So, I got my kidding kit ready. At 5:17am she had her first push and I went outside. At 5:40ish she started hard pushing and the sac with the kid(water sac was behind it) popped. Kid was born at 5:55 am. Very strong, very pretty bucking. Not a doeling, but he was positioned perfectly and after liv stretched out a bit, he just plopped right out! He weighs 4.03lbs, about average size for a single mini.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Whahoo! a sweet little boy Congratulations!
Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Here he is. I love his little tail! I brought him in for a bit to give Bo-Se, and to let my pup see an actual newborn goat for the first time ever. I think I am going to name all kids this/next year after places in Idaho. So this little guy is either going to be Riggins, Jerome, or Athol.








Cute little tail! :lolgoat:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Aww what great markings! So cute


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my he's so adorable! I love his markings! The pups a cutie too! What a cute pair.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh yay!!! He is so adorable! I love how he is marked!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

YAY! HE is ADORABLE! He looks like a Panda Bear in the face. He is SASSY! (woo)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So who are we waiting on now??


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sas and Meredith in about 15 days


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We have to wait 10 Days? Oh noooooo. Thats hard to do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What did you end up naming Liv's buckling? 
How's Meredith and Sas doing?
Just checking in


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Just Checking in on Meredith and Sas....how are they doing?
Y'all ok with this nasty arctic weather that's been so intense. It's been horribly cold here so I hate to think what y'all are dealing with.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh, I wasn't getting any notification from this post! Oops.

7 days until day 140 for Sas and Meredith! Having family over here for Thanksgiving. They know there is no way I am leaving my goats that close to their due date:heehee:

Meredith is looking good. Sas is...eh. No udder really. Still looks exactly the same as it did when I dried her up. She is not very round either, so I am thinking just one. If I didn't know 110% she was bred, I wouldn't even take a second glance at her! These will be Peewee's first kids, so I am excited to see them!

Sarsparilla Day 133

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Her tiny lil udder. Good thing I have colostrum saved!








Meredith Day 133
Gah, pictures don't do her justice! She is huge. She has a kid kicking on her left side(No, it's not her rumen) and at least 2 more on the normal right side under by her udder and on the side. I am thinking 3 again. I am used to my goats getting big, but not as big as her! I really need to measure her belly.
















Best udder picture I could get. She was not having it! She looks like she will have plenty of milk.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Y'all ok with this nasty arctic weather that's been so intense. It's been horribly cold here so I hate to think what y'all are dealing with.


We named liv's boy, Riggins. My dad wanted to name him Burgdorf :lolgoat: I am sure with the, I think, 4 kids to be born in the next 2 weeks we will get one buck at least, and he shall be named that.

It's actually been pretty cool here the last week. Highs in the 40s and lows in the upper 20s. However in the next 4 days its dropping down to highs in the low 30s and lows in the teens. Starting from Nov 24th it is snow every day, and night as far as I can see on the forecast(up to Dec 1st)  So supposedly at least 8 days of constant snow. I am NOT looking forward to that!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh MY, Meredith is HUGE! But she looks great. I can't believe it's almost their due date already! 
Sas might surprise you with two, PeeWee isn't that big or at least in the pictures he doesn't look it. Maybe......
What did you name Liv's buckling? Are they doing well?
We must have been posting at the same time lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> We named liv's boy, Riggins. My dad wanted to name him Burgdorf :lolgoat: I am sure with the, I think, 4 kids to be born in the next 2 weeks we will get one buck at least, and he shall be named that.
> 
> It's actually been pretty cool here the last week. Highs in the 40s and lows in the upper 20s. However in the next 4 days its dropping down to highs in the low 30s and lows in the teens. Starting from Nov 24th it is snow every day, and night as far as I can see on the forecast(up to Dec 1st)  So supposedly at least 8 days of constant snow. I am NOT looking forward to that!


Oh I like Burgdorf that's cute, I hope your Dad gets his buckling 
Snow for 8 days with new kids...yikes! Burrrrrr. 
We hit the teens a couple of nights which is unusual for this area that's enough for me...I dragged out the heat lamps and gave my brats a place to get out of the cold. The wind chill was in single digits so I had to, they're fuzzy but they were visibly shaking and miserable. I don't think I could deal with Idaho type weather anymore...getting old


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope nope nope on the snow LOL. I can't do it!! 

And oh my word that girl is so huge, I want to know now how many are in there! Ahhh. She's yelling at you for taking pictures of her in this state LOL. That udder does look pretty big, I bet there's a litter of babies coming. 

Come on little babies! I know our next is like 3 weeks, but for some reason, it feels far away lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My goodness. .how many babies are in there? She is huge! I am so excited to see what they look like. Hope you got her a nice warm cozy spot to rest in. Shes going to need a break with all those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nodthumbup)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I know there is at LEAST 3. I can guarantee that based on how much they are moving about(and she's never had less than 3) She has had 4, before once and when she had all those back to back kidding she also never had minerals and was(still kinda is) deficient in several. She got copper and BoSe shortly after she got here. I wonder if maybe that will cause her to have another litter of 4. Definitely possible! 

Its kinda crazy to think that this goat is 6 years old and has 22, almost(possibly) 25 kids out in the world already. Not counting what other kids her doelings could have had!

Only 4 days until they are in the safe zone, and 9 days until their due date. I wonder if the snow will push them along. I'd rather get this done and over with sooner rather than later!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

The weather does seem to be changing a bit. I have no idea what to expect. It changes from cloudy, to 1-3in of snow expected, to cloudy, and 1in of snow expected, etc. I wish it would make its mind up already so I can prepare.



GoofyGoat said:


> Oh I like Burgdorf that's cute, I hope your Dad gets his buckling


He likes to pick names for the boys. He is the one who named gelato. I called him to let him know they were born(he gets upset if he isn't the first to know about them:lolgoat and he happened to be shopping and at that moment passed by chocolate gelato. Burgdorf is the name of a little town he went hunting by last week and it's in Idaho so it counts, Iol. He loves the kids!


Jubillee said:


> Come on little babies! I know our next is like 3 weeks, but for some reason, it feels far away lol.


That's what it seemed like for me until I looked at the calendar and saw I was down to just 14 days. Once it arrives it almost arrives too fast. I haven't even been able to get back to my regular sleep schedule yet!


Moers kiko boars said:


> Hope you got her a nice warm cozy spot to rest in. She's going to need a break with all those babies!


Oh yes, lots and lots of straw, setting the heaters up in the kidding pen, and goat coats for mama's and kids if they need it!

I did get a chance to measure Meredith. She is just over 19in wide across her belly. She is 20in exactly at her withers, so she is just nearly as wide as she is tall! It was close. She is just barely under 50in around her belly.

It was kinda hard to get photos and make sure the measure tape was placed correctly, lol. These were the best ones I could get.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Meredith...oh my goodness... the poor baby is humongous! 
I'm glad your dad was passing the Gelato instead of the spam when he named the little guy it could have gotten kinda scary....here spam ...there's a good boy...yea, Gelato is MUCH MUCH better. Lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Meredith...oh my goodness... the poor baby is humongous!
> I'm glad your dad was passing the Gelato instead of the spam when he named the little guy it could have gotten kinda scary....here spam ...there's a good boy...yea, Gelato is MUCH MUCH better. Lol


(rofl) That would have been quite the name!:spam:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So, how are Sas and Meredith doing?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> So, how are Sas and Meredith doing?


They are doing well. I think Meredith might be starting to drop a bit. She looked much lower this morning, so maybe she is starting to get ready.

I have no idea when she usually kids or it'd be easier to guess. I guess its just waiting now! She still has to fill her udder up a lot more, but she doesn't do that until the day of kidding from what I've seen and been told.

Dropped a little bit?
















Nothing new with sas. She has done a lot of standing on my leg(I taught her to do that on her FF. Makes it easier for me to milk her:lolgoat so she seems to be getting ready a bit too. Both have softish ligs. Day 138 for both. 7 days until day 145.

And on another note. Twinkle toes, Mary-Lou, and anime are all bred! I got their test results on Thursday:clapping: So mary-lou will be kidding early march. Anime and twinkle toes will be due late march or april. Not sure on the other girls yet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh How exciting! YAY Anime, Mary-Lou and Twinkle toes!!!! More babies 
Looks like Meredith has dropped and her udder is getting bigger. If she wasn't so wide it might be easier to see but it looks like she's a bit sunken in by her hips too. Poor little blimp....Only a week to go  almost there girls!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww poor Meredith...she is so bug..her udder cant show! Shes running out of room! Bless her heart. Makes you want to help.hold her tummy! Lol lol 
Congrats on the.other 3! :storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl::storkboy::storkgirl::storkgirl::storkgirl:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh it's getting so close! How are the girls doing today?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Day 140, we are officially safe! We should have kids within the next 10 days. Meredith is SUPER posty. She has also done some digging here and there and a lot of bleating for no reason. I think she'll probably go within the next 3 days or so. Right when the snowstorms hit

Sas, is sas. Lol. Her udder has gotten a smidge bit bigger, and she is laying around more now, but otherwise no change.

Starting on the 26th we are getting snow, and temps are now lower. The highs will be in the low 30s and mid-20s and the lows will be in the single digits. Brrrr. We are supposed to get snow almost every other day after the 27th. So I expect they will go one of those days.

Meredith from a few moments ago








Sas, enjoying the last bits of daylight


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Whahoooooo! They made it!
The girls are looking great! 
Meredith will have them on Thursday just as the turkey is ready to come out of the oven probably  silly girl. She does look posty and adorable!
Sas is still so stinking cute how can you not love that face!
Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Day 143(?) Almost

SSnowstormis going to be coming through in a few hours. I got the barn winter ready. Supposed to have -9°F windchill and 40-50mph winds:hide:

Thank goodness for barn cams! Both have looser ligs, and look like they are gearing up, but they aren't quite ready yet. I decided to throw Meridith in the kidding pen just in case. If one of them is going first, it will probably be her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy Smoke she looks like she's going to explode she's SO HUGE! Poor baby I hope she kids soon. My back hurts just looking at her. I remember the last few days and it's miserable. Do you have another area where you can watch Sas? She might surprise you. Barametric changes can trigger labor...just ask any OB nurse or paramedic ...babies wait for tornados,hurricanes and big snow storms...don't discount the doe code either lol!
Yikes it sounds like you're in for some nasty weather, stay safe and warm. 
Thanks for the update!
I'll keep checking but I still think Thanksgiving


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodnezz..she is big mama! Quads? 
Could I bother you ta ask about your barn cameras? Is it visions only. Do you get audio? What brand? How much?
I would really appreciate the info. 
Thankyou..
Oh..and GG forgot full moons. More babies born then.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Do you have another area where you can watch Sas? She might surprise you. Barametric changes can trigger labor...just ask any OB nurse or paramedic ...babies wait for tornados,hurricanes and big snow storms...don't discount the doe code either lol!
> Yikes it sounds like you're in for some nasty weather, stay safe and warm.
> Thanks for the update!
> I'll keep checking but I still think Thanksgiving


I don't  I can maybe try and set one up last minute if she starts looking closer, but I do have another cam right next to Meridith's that points out into the rest of the barn and I can watch her ok from there. If she starts looking closer I might switch them out. I tried to put both in that one. Bad idea! Meredith went phyco when sas went near her hay pile(rofl)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodnezz..she is big mama! Quads?
> Could I bother you ta ask about your barn cameras? Is it visions only. Do you get audio? What brand? How much?
> I would really appreciate the info.
> Thankyou..
> Oh..and GG forgot full moons. More babies born then.


I think definitely could be quads. Definitely enough kicking for it!

It has 2 way audio. I can hear well, and talk to them in the morning if they are in a blind spot and I need them to move, lol.

They are homehawks. I watch them Via an app on my phone. I was even able to watch the kids while I was up in Montana visiting family earlier this year! I got mine at costco on sale last year. I think I paid $100 for 4. They are on Amazon for pretty cheap, with SD cards which are great if you wanna use the motion detection feature.







They say they are for indoor use, but mine have been outside for a year now, through winter, flash floods, and over 90°F and show no signs of having trouble! As long as they are out of direct rain and snow, I think they are 100% fine. They have night vision, full-color vision(picture below) wide view, 2-way audio. Awesome little cameras!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou so much. Ill check into that! It would be very helpful. 
I can hear you now....hold it....hold it...Im coming...dont you dare! Lol lol lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, nothing. Snow wasn't too bad. Most of it has melted away already. It's the wind that is driving me crazy! It knocked the chicken coop walls down, so I had chickens running everywhere. When I finally got it all tied back up the barn door blew open and I had sheep, goats, chickens, and an emu running around. Got everything locked back up, but sheesh. I could do without the wind! 

Day 143
One of merediths ligs are about 98% gone. The other is very loose but still there.

Sas is about the same. Udder is a wee bit bigger, ligs a little looser but that's about it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So THANKSGIVIG DAY KIDDS? 
Oh how wonderful..if twins...you can name them turkey & dressing?lol lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I ordered the cameras off of amazon. Thankyou so much for the information. I need that " peace of mind" during kidding season. Im so glad to hear others crazy about their goats. I was so addicted to my does kidding last year. I just couldnt get too far away. I had to be there...all were FF and I didnt want to miss it. None needed my help
I learned alot from them. So the closer the kidding date gets here...the more nervous I get. Im hoping this will help me relax a little.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep it's going to be Thanksgiving ... I just know it. I'm glad that you got everyone back where they belong ok. I worked a 14 hour shift today so it's the first time I could check in.
Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING...!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, How's Meredith and Sas doing? 
Pumpkin pie filling to the first doe who kids . LOL
(My goats love the canned pumpkin so who knows if these two can be bribed....)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up::up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well.....is Goofy Goat right again? Do we have Babies?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ohhhhhh Thanksgiving babies???????


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you all. I hope everyone had an awesome thanksgiving day!



Moers kiko boars said:


> So THANKSGIVIG DAY KIDDS?
> Oh how wonderful..if twins...you can name them turkey & dressing?lol lol


(rofl) Those would have been awesome names. Here turkey, turkey, turkey! But, unfortunately, nothing.



Moers kiko boars said:


> I ordered the cameras off of amazon. Thankyou so much for the information. I need that " peace of mind" during kidding season. Im so glad to hear others crazy about their goats. I was so addicted to my does kidding last year. I just couldnt get too far away. I had to be there...all were FF and I didnt want to miss it. None needed my help
> I learned alot from them. So the closer the kidding date gets here...the more nervous I get. Im hoping this will help me relax a little.


That's awesome! I plan to pick a few more cameras up tomorrow morning as an early Christmas gift for myself. They really are a lifesaver and make kidding time a lot easier. No more, waking up all groggy, throwing a coat, socks, and shoes on and going out only to be greeted by a bunch of chunky girls laughing at you. I just set my alarm, wake up, take a quick peek for a few minutes and if they are acting laborish? I will go check, if not, I'm staying in my comfy warm bed and going back to sleep! Lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Nope, no babies

Technically (almost) day 145, let's get going girls! They let me enjoy my day with the family, so that was very nice of them! @GoofyGoat I think you might be right with sas going first though. She is looking closer than Meridith now. Udder has filled quite a bit and ligs are much, much, looser. She also had some discharge. She surprised me! Both girls are in the kidding pen. I put 2 sperate hay piles and haven't seen any fighting, so I am hoping it stays that way!

Next day, I think we might be looking at, is the 1st. Big snowstorm coming through! Supposed to snow nonstop for 36 hours and then off and on for another 24. They are calling for 8-15in, and then an additional 2-3in. I am not looking forward to that! Perfect kidding time. Gotta live up to the doe code


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well they still have 4 hours and 22 minutes left...SO, get a move on girls! Lol 
I broke down and bought cameras this year too. Last Jan. When Drom kidded my daughter and I got up every other hour to check so it wasn't horrible but the more I saw of the cameras the more I wanted them ... I got these because they have their own wifi and you don't need Internet. The best part is they're plug and play and come already paired. I haven't set them up yet because they just arrived a couple days ago and I have to set up my Kidding pens before I can hang them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Nope, no babies
> 
> Technically (almost) day 145, let's get going girls! They let me enjoy my day with the family, so that was very nice of them! @GoofyGoat I think you might be right with sas going first though. She is looking closer than Meridith now. Udder has filled quite a bit and ligs are much, much, looser. She also had some discharge. She surprised me! Both girls are in the kidding pen. I put 2 sperate hay piles and haven't seen any fighting, so I am hoping it stays that way!
> 
> Next day, I think we might be looking at, is the 1st. Big snowstorm coming through! Supposed to snow nonstop for 36 hours and then off and on for another 24. They are calling for 8-15in, and then an additional 2-3in. I am not looking forward to that! Perfect kidding time. Gotta live up to the doe code


Fingers crossed they don't fight! 
I just talked to my son in Albuquerque and they got 8-10 inches...I hope it doesn't do that to you...it makes the trek to the barn a miserable one 
I guess we were posting at the same time again...lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the girls today?
Did the separate hay piles work?
I know, 
tell them you're leaving to hit the Black Friday sales since they're not going to get to work...lol. Make sure you tell them that you'll leave the crackers,pretzels and animal crackers off your shopping list since they're stalling...(not really, but they don't have to know that ..hehehe


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey GG..did you get the router also? I didnt know you had to have one. So..ill go liok at walmart..if I cant get a router..i may return these..and get your brand.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Moers kiko boars
No, it doesn't need a router if you're not planning to use the phone app. It has its own vpn where the base station receives the cameras signal and pictures. You can get routers pretty inexpensively though. If you have wifi at home you're probably already using one unless you're using a phone/tablet with an unlimited data type thing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..i want watch on my phone...
No wifi at home..just use my my phone. Do you have any names for routers or does it matter?.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes..i want watch on my phone...
> No wifi at home..just use my my phone. Do you have any names for routers or does it matter?.


I have a netgear. I think you need Internet for the router to work though. I'm not super technically inclined maybe someone can help you out. There was a really good thread on cameras and hooking them up ...I'll try to find it and edit if I do


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. Im not tech at all. We have an antenna ..and phones. Thankyou for your help.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou. Im not tech at all. We have an antenna ..and phones. Thankyou for your help.


Here ya go
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/security-cameras.201023/#post-2166391


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

And back to the Meredith and Sas waiting game channel... 
(Sorry about the hijack)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> And back to the Meredith and Sas waiting game channel...
> (Sorry about the hijack)


That's perfectly fine! It's no problem at all.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Coming up on the end of day 145/beginning of day 146, and nothing Snowstorm is just 30 hours away. Let's get going girls! 

I moved sas out of the kidding pen. Not because they were fighting(they didn't fight once last night!) but because Meredith is looking closer. Not kidding tonight close, but close. Lots and lots of yawning. Some pawing. Udder has grown a bit, and ligs are very, very soft. She had some clear discharge as well. 

I didn't see any major changes with sas, but I will check her a few more times before bed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ugh! Those girls! 
This is one time I really really hope they don't stick to the code for your sake. That upcoming storm sounds scary horrible. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Geez Sandy. I bet you are getting stressed. Im sorry. My girls go 150 to 155 days. I think they do so just to see how stressed I can get. Ive gone so far as to talk to the babies...trying to bribe them to come on out! Yes..I admit it
I get nutsy...so...maybe by Tuesday? I hope so...maybe storms be gone and easier on you & them.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Geez Sandy. I bet you are getting stressed. Im sorry. My girls go 150 to 155 days. I think they do so just to see how stressed I can get. Ive gone so far as to talk to the babies...trying to bribe them to come on out! Yes..I admit it
> I get nutsy...so...maybe by Tuesday? I hope so...maybe storms be gone and easier on you & them.


I will try and bribe them! I got some animal crackers yesterday. I will give them all that they want if they go in the next 10 hours or wait until the 3rd!

I am definitely getting stressed out. More so than usually as this winter looks like it will be bad. I lost almost my entire herd in the winter 2016/2017 including multiple kids, when my barn collapsed under the snow/ice. We haven't had a winter this bad since then They are now calling for possible power outages in our area during the worst bit of the storm. I pulled out the back up generator and have lots of towels I will throw in the dryer beforehand just in case. I got my sleeping bag and 2 big boxes of hand warmers, so we should be ok.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Ugh! Those girls!
> This is one time I really really hope they don't stick to the code for your sake. That upcoming storm sounds scary horrible. Stay safe and warm.


I do too! Unfortunately, it is looking like they are going to stick to the doe code. Just my luck!(headsmash)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Day 146. Storm begins in about 10 hours.

One of Meredith's ligs are 100% gone. The other is about 95% gone. She has for sure dropped. Huge difference, and doesn't seem to be interested in eating, and is standing off by herself. Not looking super close or like she is in pre-labor quite yet though. Udder still needs to fill quite a bit.

Kinda hard to see since the camera fogged up but she has definitely dropped
















Sas is still eating but her ligs seem to be disappearing and look like she may have dropped as well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep, she's dropped! Her big ole bellys almost dragging the ground. Oh I hope she goes before it hits for you! 
The Farmers Almanac said it's going to be an up and down winter with the bad bits being pretty bad. Rice in an old sock warmed up in a microwave works pretty well too if you need warmers. Just wrap a thin towel around it because you can get hot spots. Also, you can keep the rice-sock warmers in a cooler and stacked up they stay hot for hours. Fingers crossed Sas holds out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless your heart. Im so sorry about the past storm. That would be devastating. I admire you continueing and looks like you are doing really well. 
That picture of your girl...please get her a skateboard and put a pillow on it..lol lol ..bless her heart that looks likes quads to me! She has dropped..alot! 
Be sure and take some coffee...anytime you get it mixed just right..you sit back warm & comfy...you get ready to sip
..it smells so good......
She will lay down and make that pushing sound....
Good luck! My prayers are with you! Have the camera ready!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Will have y'all in my thoughts and prayers tonight. I hope the storms bark is worse than it's bite. Stay warm and safe!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey y'all ok? I've been watching the news and it looks horrible up there in Idaho.
Just checking in to make sure you're ok!
How are the girls?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Are the girls ok? Are you busy having babies? How are you doing in th he storm? Everything ok? Please let us know. We are all worried about you!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, Thank you for thinking of me:hug: TGS really has the most amazing community!

It's actually not too bad yet. The snow just started picking up now. It started at about 5am and it's 11:40 now. It's been pretty slow, but we are up to about 4 inches. Another 26 hours, and it will finally stop for a few days, lol.

As much as snow is annoying and dangerous(so many crashes reported already, and saw one on my way home from TSC a few hours ago) You can't deny it's beauty! 
Here are some photos I got from this morning at about 9am, before I locked everyone up for the rest of the storm.
























As for the girls. Nothing! I am honestly surprised. Meredith was up and down all last night. I freaked out cause I thought I saw a hoof, but it was just Meredith sleeping in a strange position, lol. Her ligs are so low it's not even funny. I have never felt ligaments that low before. One is still gone and the other is there. Udder still isn't full yet.

Sas it about the same. Udder has grown though, and ligs are definitely softer. Just more waiting now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm glad to know you're ok!! Phew!
Holy goat Meredith don't scare momma like that....stinker! I'll keep checking in but I'm glad to know alls well!
Hang in there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww shes smiling at you...or...is she saying..nah nah..I had you guessing all night! Lol lol . Mine would be laughing.
Thankyou for the pics and letting us know you are ok. The girls look really good. Lets hope the worst of the storm is done!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey there...
Y'all doing alright there in the blustery freezing north? 
How are the girls doing?
I hope y'all are safe, warm and not too buried in the snow.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Still no babies?! Those girls. I love the smiling pic!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Gaahhh! Still nothing. I have never, ever had a ND or any miniature's, go past day 150 that I can think of. Normally they go day 141-149. So, they have about 48 hours to get going(Now that I have said that they will wait even longer just to prove me wrong(doh)) 

Day 148 coming up on 149. 

Both looked pretty darn close last night. But this morning couldn't have felt further from kidding. They both had rock hard ligaments. They were nearly gone on both girls last night! Sas is still the same this evening(hard ligs)

Meredith is keeping me guessing. They for sure felt gone a few hours ago. She was pawing, up and down and also had some clear/white discharge. I went out to feel them a few minutes ago and she is super, super mushy, but I could still feel them just barely if I really try. She is eating like there's no tomorrow! I am thinking she will probably go probably tomorrow afternoon sometime.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im sure that smile of hers is saying...im gonna hold out as long as I can ! Hee hee. 
She will...mine like day 150...or 155..they drive me crazy..
All dropped...no ligs...swollen udders
..and day 150 or 155...lol lol 
Hang in their! Have the camera ready....we want to see! Lol lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh you'd better watch out ....she's getting ready to blow! 
I'll bet she'll go around 2:00pm tomorrow give or take a bit. Can't wait to see the kids!
Sas will be sneaky and go about 4am Wednesday....
(Lets see if all those divination classes at Hogwarts paid off lol  my Meredith look alikes Name is Sybil Trelawney)
Ok I'm just guessing but it's fun to. so.....there ya go


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

:coolmoves: Hoping it's baby day today!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> :coolmoves: Hoping it's baby day today!!


I believe it is!
Woot, woot! (dance)

Meredith ligs are gone, gone, gone! Udder still hasn't filled yet though. Lots and lots of pawing last night. Very uncomfortable. I set alarms every 30 minutes and went out several times last night but she's still holding on this morning. I think babies this evening!

AND
Sarsaparillas ligs are gone, gone, gone! Udder also still isn't full yet, but that can happen for both girls right before or after they kid. They still got time. Sas is talking a whole lot right now. I figured this would happen:lolgoat: I went out last night to check Meredith and sas was all by her lonesome in the corner of the barn. Ligs were really, really low. So I put her with Meredith. Not a good idea with Meredith so close. She went into crazy mama mode and I had to move sas out since my supplies to set up a temp kidding pen is buried under all the snow/ice now(doh)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WHA-HOOOOOOOOOO! YAY ! YIPEEEEEE
Its about bloody time !
About 2:00 she'll be popping them out 
Then Sas...
YAY..I'm going to be glued to my computer I want pictures ad updates PLEASE


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We gonna have ALL THE BABIES AT ONCE :clever:! 
Boy are you gonna be exhausted! :coolmoves:
Cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

YAYAYAYAYA!!!! Can't wait to see pics!! COme on girls!! Of course, they come the same day, I had a couple do that before...and in March we prob will since we have 3 due each a day apart. At least you'll get it over with quick!

Stalking all day for pics!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

This was her current laying situation about an hour ago before I fed her. I'm thinking she will probably kid around noon or just after.








I just fed her not too long ago and put a nice new layer of straw down. She was really digging and getting up and down every minute or so when the the picture above was taken. I'm thinking once she is done eating she will get down to business.

Here is the last pregnant picture of her(hopefully anyways!) 
















If anyone is going this evening/night it will probably be sas. I thought her ligs were gone, gone. But I do feel just a little teeny smidge left. She keeps going back and forth from eating and pacing around the barn. She even broke out when I was bringing a new bale of hay in for the herd, and ran up the hills to get a few little snacks!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

oh it looks promising GO MEREDITH! ... ok, it's 11:43 here so with the time difference it might just be about 2... LOL


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> YAYAYAYAYA!!!! Can't wait to see pics!! COme on girls!! Of course, they come the same day, I had a couple do that before...and in March we prob will since we have 3 due each a day apart. At least you'll get it over with quick!
> 
> Stalking all day for pics!


I've never had 2 go on the same day before. Usually, they are at least a few days, or weeks, apart. 3 girls If they go on the same day(and they would too, lol. Doe code) Sheesh, I couldn't even imagine that situation. You will be busy! But that's a lot of kids to play with, and boy will they be cute, cute, cute!

That's the plus! I was a bit stressed at first since it is a little cold and the last thing I need is both girls pushing at once. But, at least it should all be done and over with so I can get some rest!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> oh it looks promising GO MEREDITH! ... ok, it's 11:43 here so with the time difference it might just be about 2... LOL


Hehe, you might be spot on with the time! I hope you are. I can't take this waiting much longer. I want to see them! Liv's boy is a little speed devil now, and I need some new little one's to love on!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Hehe, you might be spot on with the time! I hope you are. I can't take this waiting much longer. I want to see them! Liv's boy is a little speed devil now, and I need some new little one's to love on!


While we're waiting how about a new pic of Riggins


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She's pushing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YES~! 

Come on girl, we want to see those cute babies.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

GO Meredith...Push baby push!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I seemed to check in right in time! Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> I've never had 2 go on the same day before. Usually, they are at least a few days, or weeks, apart. 3 girls If they go on the same day(and they would too, lol. Doe code) Sheesh, I couldn't even imagine that situation. You will be busy! But that's a lot of kids to play with, and boy will they be cute, cute, cute!
> 
> That's the plus! I was a bit stressed at first since it is a little cold and the last thing I need is both girls pushing at once. But, at least it should all be done and over with so I can get some rest!


Well, my two that went the same day, at least delivered 2 hours apart haha.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I hope you are loving on some new babies right now!! Waiting for pics!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, that didn't go quite as planned Quads, all bucklings. We lost 1.

She was pushing for about 20 minutes so I went in to check. There was a kid sideways in the Birth canal. I got him after a few minutes but unfortunately, his umbilical cord must have broke I am thinking. His heart was beating very faintly when he was all the way out, but no matter how hard I tried, he just would breathe. He looked very similar to the 3rd kid born.

2nd kid was fairly large I thought he was coming out breech since I couldn't feel ahead at all(totally forgot I could just look at the hooves) but he was coming out with his neck at his side. She pushed for about another 5 minutes before I started to assist. Took a fair bit of pulling to get him out. He had a hard time breathing. He is doing okay now, but still seems a little week and hasn't stood up yet. I gave him some Bo-Se so hopefully that will help him a bit.








3rd kid is the smallest. He was breech, but he just plopped right out like nothing. The 1st kid born looks almost identical to him.








4th kid born was the largest of them. He came out very quickly in the perfect position. Very strong little guy. He was standing within a few minuets.








They have all had a bit of colostrum. I'll get dry pics here shortly. Sas looks like she will hold out a bit longer. I'm thinking she will go tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh I"m so sorry she had a rough time and you too! ((HUG)) 

Those are 3 adorable little boys for you to hug and love. Do you have vitamin B for the weak one? it couldn't hurt.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! They are very cute. Sorry you lost one.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh I"m so sorry she had a rough time and you too! ((HUG))
> 
> Those are 3 adorable little boys for you to hug and love. Do you have vitamin B for the weak one? it couldn't hurt.


Yep, I gave him a little bit after he got inside. He is doing much better! Still a little more wobbly than the other 2 but he is standing now.

The littlest boy, sheesh. I want whatever he is on! He is a all over the place. Very, very bucky, lol. He is chasing the other 2 around flapping his tongue everywhere. Excuse the dirty room. I have lacked on cleaning it the last week. As soon as these guys move outside in a few day, I am pulling the whole thing apart and replacing the floor with more baby animal appropriate flooring.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Good work getting in there and delivering 3 of the 4 successfully! Sending easy peasy kidding wishes for the next doe!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Yep, I gave him a little bit after he got inside. He is doing much better! Still a little more wobbly than the other 2 but he is standing now.
> 
> The littlest boy, sheesh. I want whatever he is on! He is a all over the place. Very, very bucky, lol. He is chasing the other 2 around flapping his tongue everywhere. Excuse the dirty room. I have lacked on cleaning it the last week. As soon as these guys move outside in a few day, I am pulling the whole thing apart and replacing the floor with more baby animal appropriate flooring.
> View attachment 166581
> View attachment 166583


AWWW you managed to sneek Riggins in there too. I'm glad he's doing better... that's great! When you figure out what flooring works well, pass it along I have to revamp my kids area too.
I'm praying Sas gives you an easy time tonight/tomorrow. 
You do an amazing job handling the troubles you've had...Keep your chin up, we are here for ya!

How's Meredith doing?...I should have asked earlier.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh my word look at the cuteness!!!!! So sorry about the first guy  So glad you were there to help. 

I can't believe that boy is already on his job HAHA

Praying Sas gives you a break and has an easy-going birth soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh my dear lady! They are adorable! Im so heartbroken over the loss of your buck. Im soooooo grateful the other 3 are all buckling...:neat:
Im so glad you were there. SO awesome...I just LOVE :inlove:the pics of your kiddos. Hows Mama doin?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one. I hope the others do well. Very cute! Give them all 1/2cc of B complex orally. Helps wake up the brain. Should do it under 24 hours old. I like to give it within the first few hours after birth.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Sorry you lost one. I hope the others do well. Very cute! Give them all 1/2cc of B complex orally. Helps wake up the brain. Should do it under 24 hours old. I like to give it within the first few hours after birth.


I just saw this. I will give them all some now!

Meredith is doing great. Her udder just started filling a few hours ago(which was why I thought she'd go later than she did) so that helps to feed all of them instead of poor liv producing for 4 kids, lol. Little boy(gold one) is doing really good. He is just a little slow with eating. He will suck for like 3 seconds and then stops. They other 2 suck the whole bottle down quickly. I will keep trying overnight to get him to eat some more.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like it will be a long night. Sas just started having contractions. She had her ligs still a bit when I checker her an hour ago. So probably early AM. I can't wait to be done. Goodness, I am tired!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, so much for that post  Just pulled up the cam and she is pushing. Headed out now.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Another buckling. 6/6 kids were bucks(doh) I am happy though. That went pretty quick. Took a little while to get him out. Lots of screaming, my gosh sas is loud! He isn't even that big, and was coming in the perfect position!








I will get dry pics in the morning. Gotta tend to sas and get this guy some colostrum. Then im off to bed:imok:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Sas! Textbook delivery...good girl!
You must be exhausted. Sas' boy is really handsome with his little belt and sweet face.

Give both mommas a scratch for me and tell them good job.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey Sas went easy on you, she was quick so you could rest! Oh my word all bucklings, that's crazy! They're all beautiful though! I hope you are resting now!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww congratulations! They are all adorable


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh babies! They are ao snuggly cute...awwwwww...dont you just want to hold em..! So glad it was quick for her. All boys? Go out and smack that buck up side his head...tell him I WANT GIRLS! Lol lol just kidding...hope you arent too tired...love the pics...Thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, good work.

Sorry for the loss, but look at those cute babies.

Prayers sent.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's everyone today? (especially you)
I hope it's nice and quiet and uneventful...
I think you had a hectic enough day yesterday to last for quite a while 
Boys and mommas ok?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hey there!
Every thing/one ok?
How's everyone doing? Just checking in (and hoping for pictures)
Sybil is halfway now and looking like she's going to have multiples too.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Finally caught back up on some sleep(though that might not last long!) 
Riggins has a new home. One of mereidiths boys has a new for sure home, sarsparillas boy is pending, as is one of Merediths. The first boy(Merediths mostly white boy) leaves on the 20th I'll miss them

On a surprise note. I believe i am getting 4 more pregnant nigerian dwarf girls due any day. I told myself i wouldn't do it, but I had too! Someone messages me from the ad i had for the kids(goat kind) this morning that they had 4 registered nigerian does. They have been living off of leaves, and they have no hay to feed them. They are wormy, but tested clean for the big 3(CAE, CL, and Johnes) so I just couldn't pass it up. I am picking them up sometime today and will see what can be done. I just a bad thing(doh)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat math strikes again 
Keep us posted and best of luck with the new girls!
Pictures please!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

:heehee: Gotta love the goat math!

Here is sas's boy(and one of Merediths cause he is cute)
























Meredith's mostly white boy has blue eyes, and sarsparillas boy has blue eyes as well. They were my first ever blue eyed babies:inlove: Too bad they weren't does, lol.
And here are 3 of the 4 does i'll be getting. I am leaving here shortly to get them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

WOW what cuties! I'm sure they'll love you. I hope they're not too wild and they adjust quickly for you. Congratulations!

I can't wait to see if Sybil's kids look like Merediths... No blue eyes though in her genetics that I'm aware of though


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad you taking in the poor littke ones
I hope they do well for you..and give you some amazing does!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Okay, just got back. They actually are fairy darn healthy. Wormy, yes. Very anemic. I'm bringing in fecals to see what I need to get. They went right to the hay immediately. All they had was leaves to eat

But now i am worried. They don't know dates and turned the buck out with everyone. There is an itty bitty doeling who is very obviously pregnant. She looks to only be 8-10 months. She is still nursing! She looks to be the one due soonest. The other girls, i assume are bred. They lived with the buck constantly. It's hard to tell when they are due though.

Little girl















Little girls mom and brown doe
















And last is this girl







I think is will just rename this thread late 2019 kidding and make a new one. This one is getting a little long, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no that little thing ...poor baby!
They're pretty does I hope you get it all sorted out. That little black one melts my heart she's so cute and the little cream one too.
They're a nice addition. Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh the little one sacked out LOVE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the new girls settling in?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh that little black one!! She's adorable.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are doing great! I'll be setting up a new thread, it will be easier for me to ask question on the little girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you? Hows all the goats doing? All growing up?


----------

